# Does anything get rid of the smell of cat pee?



## tigger01 (8 May 2013)

As title really - is there really any product/concoction that can get rid ofthe smell of cat wee from carpet?   I've tried a few things but nothing that gets into the smell.   Any ideas really, really gratefully received!


----------



## Amymay (8 May 2013)

Hot soapy water.


----------



## missmatch (8 May 2013)

Safe4 - Brilliant stuff x


----------



## tigger01 (8 May 2013)

Thanks for these.   Can you buy the Safe4 in any shops or do you have to order it online?


----------



## missmatch (8 May 2013)

I buy it online at vetuk xxx


----------



## misterjinglejay (8 May 2013)

A mix of whiskey and water sprayed liberaly over the spot and left to dry.


----------



## Richie (8 May 2013)

This stuff works!

"Odorcide 2000 Spray is a powerful odour eliminator with active enzymes to eradicate unpleasant airborne smells. The product can be sprayed liberally within the home to freshen surrounding air and make for a more sanitary, fresh fragranced environment. Suitable for spraying onto water-safe fabrics, including upholstery and carpet."

google

I've used this spray for dog and cat urine.


----------



## MileAMinute (8 May 2013)

misterjay said:



			A mix of whiskey and water sprayed liberaly over the spot and left to dry.
		
Click to expand...

This works really well. You drink the left over whiskey whilst waiting for it to dry. You'll forget it was ever there!


----------



## DollyDolls (8 May 2013)

This company make fantastic products that work and freshen stinky animal mess


----------



## DollyDolls (8 May 2013)

www.thelogicalrange.co.uk


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 May 2013)

Easiest and chemical free way is a dry steam cleaner.


----------



## hackneylass2 (9 May 2013)

http://www.simplesolution.com/

I think Pets at Home stock it.  Never found anything better when I was fostering for CPL, and believe me I tried lots of products.


----------



## Paint Me Proud (9 May 2013)

biological washing powder.

Put it down in a paste and leave it for half an hour then scrub off. The enzymes in the powder break down the ammonia of the cat pee.
Just make sure you patch test first.

We also use Safe4 as well, but it direct from them. They do a really good Trial Pack.


----------



## misterjinglejay (10 May 2013)

MileAMinute said:



			This works really well. You drink the left over whiskey whilst waiting for it to dry. You'll forget it was ever there! 

Click to expand...


----------



## Perissa (10 May 2013)

Paint Me Proud said:



			biological washing powder.

Put it down in a paste and leave it for half an hour then scrub off. The enzymes in the powder break down the ammonia of the cat pee.
Just make sure you patch test first.
		
Click to expand...

^^^THIS^^^

When I lived in a block of flats the neighbours cat always peed on my balcony, even though it had a litter box.  I tried every cleaning product known to man.  I was talking about it with a lady at work and she suggested a strong solution of washing powder but stressed it has to be biological.

It worked a treat


----------



## Faithkat (10 May 2013)

white vinegar


----------



## millhouse (11 May 2013)

Bacs spray is very good.  I got it from the vet.


----------



## DJ (11 May 2013)

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/stai...pray-with-byotrol-500ml-by-pets-at-home-30212


I`ve used this for cat and dog pee


----------



## Cavalier (12 May 2013)

Soda water is good too


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (19 May 2013)

tigger01 said:



			As title really - is there really any product/concoction that can get rid ofthe smell of cat wee from carpet?   I've tried a few things but nothing that gets into the smell.   Any ideas really, really gratefully received!
		
Click to expand...

Malt vinegar


----------



## TrasaM (19 May 2013)

Cheapest method... Bicarbonate of soda . Worked for me when a certain kitten thought that the door mat was a convenient litter tray! Mix with water and give it a good soaking.


----------



## ralph and maverick (19 May 2013)

Ditto bicarbonate of soda. It's cheap and it works! Few weeks ago parents went to get a load of raw chicken wings, and some of the "juices" leaked out of the box and soaked onto their car boot carpet, the smell was rancid!!! Tried scrubbing with hot soapy water, vinegar, strong smelling dettol, about 3 magic trees, none of which worked. Someone said about bicarbonate of soda, so I sprinkled a whole tub in the boot, used a dustpan brush to brush it all in, left it for a day then vacuumed it out.........smell gone! 
Much to everyone's delight, that smell was vile!!!!


----------

